
'Mark all as read button' Firefox extension for news.YC - nivi
http://www.nivi.com/blog/software/
======
nivi
I hired Damiano Albani on oDesk.com to make this Firefox extension for me. It
marks all the articles on any page of news.YC as read (it changes the color of
all links to the color of visited links).

It seems to work fine - he did a good job.

He said that it couldn't be done in Greasemonkey in a reasonable way so we did
it with a Firefox extension.

The extension also works on <http://techmeme.com>

Let me know if the extension is doing something stupid or stealing all my
passwords or hurting the children.

I am tri-licensing it under the MPL, GPL, and LGPL.

